# 87 Honda HT 3813



## Shomare (Apr 19, 2020)

Just purchased a bunch of equipment at an estate sale and the HT3813 was part of the lot. Well maintained but needs a tune up including a new battery. 
I hooked up a car battery to turn it over and it just clicks. Thoughts on why that may be ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Solenoid or a bad ground.... or a bad battery.


----------



## Shomare (Apr 19, 2020)

New battery, I’ve been reading that the starters are a known problem.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jump it directly off the starter stud to test the starter. Honda starters are pretty stout. Here's a link to the Service Manual that has the wiring diagram. Usual safety switches and relays that could be a problem on 33 year old mower....

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1353050/Honda-Ht3813.html?page=64#manual


----------

